# RIPTROPIN SERIAL NUMBERS!!!



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok guys i recently bought some riptropin of there web site i entered the anti-counterfeiting serial numbers and they came up invalid,anyone else have any problems!!


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Did you buy from the .net site? Never had any problems myself, can't say I've ever checked the serial numbers though.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

yeh from .net site i checked numbers they come in invalid i mailed them waiting on reply!!


----------



## bangwhosnext (Jun 27, 2010)

TAFFY said:


> yeh from .net site i checked numbers they come in invalid i mailed them waiting on reply!!


Please keep us posted as i am thinking of ordering from that site myself.

Cheers buddy.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

So do we know which one Is the real site .net or .com

My gut feeling for the .co.uk site Is stay away..wasn't impressed with the contact I had with them


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

its my fault,on the box there two serial numbers side by side but space between them when you enter the number dont leave a gap, it came it valid when i done it as one number!!


----------



## bangwhosnext (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Taffy. So you reckon the .net site is good to go then?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

yeh good product and service and decent price!!


----------



## Srobbo18 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just pm'd you guys about .net hope u don't mind


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

IMHO I don't think the serial number thing proves that the hgh is real or of high quality..let's face it, its not hard to make a website that validates numbers..so its not impossible for these Chinese manufactures to make it to go along with there product and give you a sense of money well spent.

This thread is an interesting read on Chinese Hgh

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?436935-Chinese-HGH-concerns


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

I can tell you from personal experience that their gh is top notch. I've used various brands over the years and rips are among the best IMO.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

seems to be at least 2 differing sources for the rips, the provider i trust, dont know or care to kinow the other source

providers hgh is legit


----------



## mgamarra (Feb 12, 2014)

Ramrod said:


> Did you buy from the .net site? Never had any problems myself, can't say I've ever checked the serial numbers though.


Can you guys help me with a trustable website to buy riptropin? Im new in the forum. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

mgamarra said:


> Can you guys help me with a trustable website to buy riptropin? Im new in the forum. Thanks for your help!


www.icannotaskforsources.com


----------

